# LRM Before and After show cars...where are they now???



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if there's a thread like this on here. I was wondering where are the Lowrider Magazine show cars from way back when...to present? I mean the cars or trucks that once graced the pages of Lowrider Magazine...where are they now?? You can post lowriders, mini-trucks, full custom turntable cars. Maybe some are still around getting a makeover, or became daily drivers, work trucks, or just flat out ended up in a junk yard. Post pics!!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

GOOD TOPIC...IDK IF THERES BEEN ONE ALREADY :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> GOOD TOPIC...IDK IF THERES BEEN ONE ALREADY :dunno:


Not sure bro


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Santana is in japan.......


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

from wha i heard loco 64 was gettin re-done


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

good


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

there is already topic a few pages back


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS 1'S BEEN IN STORAGE....








:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT WAS BROUGHT OUT FOR OUR 30th ANNVR...
















:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND IT STILL LOOKS IMACULATE......
















































AND IT WILL BE OUT AGAIN....


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

daomen said:


> AND IT STILL LOOKS IMACULATE......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

good topic


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

This is what I'm talking about!!! That's a bad Blazer right there, still looking the same!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

chingon 64?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Lroi said:


> chingon 64?


I drove that car clear across Chicago when are three car trailer broke one year with 8 pumps and all the batteries just cruising looking for some u joints fro the tow vehicle ....around 96-97...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

SupremeAir said:


> I drove that car clear across Chicago when are three car trailer broke one year with 8 pumps and all the batteries just cruising looking for some u joints fro the tow vehicle ....around 96-97...


whatever happened to that car, i saw it at the lowrider mag show once in dallas yeeearrs ago. badass.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

One of my favorite of all times !!


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^ One of the lucky few to be saved. A lot of them end up destroyed


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

what about the cars from the early lowrider mags, like tower of power just to name one, or any other crazy build from the late 70s to the early 80s. Those would be most intresting to see now.


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

good question....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> what about the cars from the early lowrider mags, like tower of power just to name one, or any other crazy build from the late 70s to the early 80s. Those would be most intresting to see now.


Good point. post them up guys:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

maximus63 said:


> One of my favorite of all times !!





Before....in Lowrider Magazine back in the day....


















All Wrapped Up....dead

























And brought back to life!!!! Awesome job!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's another one for you guys, not sure if it appeared in LRM though, this was in 70' 71' in the LA Convention Center...



















And after....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

daomen said:


> THIS 1'S BEEN IN STORAGE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT HENRYS?


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's another one for you guys, not sure if it appeared in LRM though, this was in 70' 71' in the LA Convention Center...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears::machinegun:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IS THAT HENRYS?


NOPE,STILL THE O.G OWNER OWNS IT,WHO HENRY?


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's another one for you guys, not sure if it appeared in LRM though, this was in 70' 71' in the LA Convention Center...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someome bought this i heard its getting fixed up, i also saw something about the elvis lowrider being fixed up too


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

ALOT of cars put away til the year 3013.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's another one for you guys, not sure if it appeared in LRM though, this was in 70' 71' in the LA Convention Center...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

SW713 said:


> whatever happened to that car, i saw it at the lowrider mag show once in dallas yeeearrs ago. badass.


Hell yea...I loved that car...anyone know the deal with it now? & I forgot all about this topic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

hopefully sitting in a junkyard where they belong.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

after






















:banghead: heard its getting saved


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

[h=1]1973 Chevrolet Monte Carlo (LETHAL WEAPON!!!) 2 time Lowrider of the Year!![/h]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

before


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

after







survivor car seen it at supershow


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

whats with the wood blocks in front of the wheels girl?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

loco 64


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

any leads on loco 64?


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Awww man loco & lethal were two of my favorites too

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

blue angel before








after


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dazza before








after


----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> dazza before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ey la Daza still firme!


----------



## Menace671 (May 3, 2012)

everyone asking bout Loco 64, but where's Life After Loco also? that was clean! also, an LRM cover car King Brougham....?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Still badass


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a good topic! My brother and I often talk about rides of the past and where the hell are they now. Are they in some scrap yard, re done completely different? Please post some more before and after pics. Some of the ones I remember are: Black Cherry 1963, Aladdin, Casino, etc. Keep in mind there are tons more!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...&item=171200310891&pt=US_Cars_Trucks#viTabs_0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

this one was built in Stockton and in L.A. somewere


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Freaky 5 still looks the same


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Gang of cars I forgot all about! Time to go dig though my totes of oll low low mags hahahaa....anyone remembered latin gold? Clean ass 66 that was in lrm

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

i know this probably ruffle some feathers but the rides in the 90s where the best imo,,,yes we have advanced wit engraving and fuel injection motors but overall the cars from that area cant be fucked wit and i wish i could be in a room with cars like "just a dream 81 grand prix," joe rays "casino",loco 64, pura ondo,penthouse, etc etc man i could go on and on for days about the cars i drooled over as a youngster...and lets not forget those cars that put it down just as well but fell short of titles like dean apacado ''laugh now cry later 64" altered image monte,wicked 87 cutlass RO..this just a few cars that made me say i wanna do that when i get older..much love and respect for those who paved the way and kept lowriding alive


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...&item=171200310891&pt=US_Cars_Trucks#viTabs_0


this auction is going to end with the reserve not being met. mark my words


----------



## StoneyImpalascc (Dec 1, 2011)

Latin gold 66..... Sittin in my homeboys garage gettin a makeover


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice 66


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:boink:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

StoneyImpalascc said:


> View attachment 976601
> Latin gold 66..... Sittin in my homeboys garage gettin a makeover


Was this car in antioch ca


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

TONY MONTANA said:


> i know this probably ruffle some feathers but the rides in the 90s where the best imo,,,yes we have advanced wit engraving and fuel injection motors but overall the cars from that area cant be fucked wit and i wish i could be in a room with cars like "just a dream 81 grand prix," joe rays "casino",loco 64, pura ondo,penthouse, etc etc man i could go on and on for days about the cars i drooled over as a youngster...and lets not forget those cars that put it down just as well but fell short of titles like dean apacado ''laugh now cry later 64" altered image monte,wicked 87 cutlass RO..this just a few cars that made me say i wanna do that when i get older..much love and respect for those who paved the way and kept lowriding alive


 not one feather on ruffle here...I agree 100%.....I honestly couldn't tell you who the heavy hitters are now...but the 1st time I saw a lt1 in a 64....yeah buddy!!!



StoneyImpalascc said:


> View attachment 976601
> Latin gold 66..... Sittin in my homeboys garage gettin a makeover


WOW!!! Thanks man! One of my all time favorites there!

Anyone remember the blue drop 64 from ohio? Think it was more of an audio feature but was still cold as hell

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StoneyImpalascc (Dec 1, 2011)

divine69impala said:


> Was this car in antioch ca


It's still in Antioch


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Dean Apodaca's Smile Now, Cry Later


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

WHO REMEMBERS THESE RIDES 

WRAPPED WITH ENVY 


LA CARCACHA DALLAS TX



POCKET CHANGE


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

forget these cars where is Dazza?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

53BOMBA said:


> WHO REMEMBERS THESE RIDES
> 
> WRAPPED WITH ENVY


last saw a picture of this it was turned into a tandem with all 6 wheels steered


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Still got the mags with all those in em....and smile now cry later got me with that tilt front end hahaha

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

So where they at now?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

God I remember seeing all these rides in LRM when they were good mags to look at.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


>


Gaspar still owns Haters Nightmare...he just doesnt bring it out much now


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...7dc556e6b&item=171200310891&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

63 impala , the joker #1 car dancer.


----------



## ~52Rag~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Great topic, lots of old memories. I have the RED,s hydro poster with the joker ...


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> God I remember seeing all these rides in LRM when they were good mags to look at.


LRM mags r still good [email protected] tho they have less pages now. :-(


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...7dc556e6b&item=171200310891&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


sold


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

StoneyImpalascc said:


> It's still in Antioch


Is this eddie ortegas?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

getting some stuff redone


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Dean Apodaca's Smile Now, Cry Later


Showed up on eBay awhile ago


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

That's where most of these cars will end up.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Or maybe even Craigslist?!?


----------



## StoneyImpalascc (Dec 1, 2011)

CCC925 said:


> Is this eddie ortegas?


Yup!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

anybody remember tantalizer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 985105
> anybody remember tantalizer










:no:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 984673
> getting some stuff redone


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :no:


cover car, sweepstakewinner,titlecontender, split trunk,bad mofo just had hishands full wit loco64,casino,strictly business,he was showing in the time frame ithink he took runnerup to SB one yr or at least placed third


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Keep them throwbacks coming!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StoneyImpalascc (Dec 1, 2011)

TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 985105
> anybody remember tantalizer


Was from Stockton. I remember seein that car drivin on the streets back in the days, crusin charter way


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

GEORGES Z-ROC CAMERO...ONE OF USO'S FIRST RIDE FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGIZINE...AND HE STILL HAS IT AND LOOKS THE SAME!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ANOTHER USO RIDE...JOE'S "RAW DEAL" ITS BEEN SITTING IN HIS GARAGE SINCE 93....NEEDS TO BRING IT OUT FOR THE LA SHOW 2014!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 984673
> getting some stuff redone


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TONY MONTANA said:


> i know this probably ruffle some feathers but the rides in the 90s where the best imo,,,yes we have advanced wit engraving and fuel injection motors but overall the cars from that area cant be fucked wit and i wish i could be in a room with cars like "just a dream 81 grand prix," joe rays "casino",loco 64, pura ondo,penthouse, etc etc man i could go on and on for days about the cars i drooled over as a youngster...and lets not forget those cars that put it down just as well but fell short of titles like dean apacado ''laugh now cry later 64" altered image monte,wicked 87 cutlass RO..this just a few cars that made me say i wanna do that when i get older..much love and respect for those who paved the way and kept lowriding alive


ill admit as a kid my room was cover with posters of cars. body mods were the shit to me, but now id never do body mods like flip front end and suicide doors.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

lone star said:


> ill admit as a kid my room was cover with posters of cars. body mods were the shit to me, but now id never do body mods like flip front end and suicide doors.


i feel you but thats becuz thats wht LRM programmed us to think same as they did wit radical was wht it took to win..but seriously now its who has the most engraved parts and fiberglass speaker pods .. i dont knock it but if those cars didnt leave a lasting impression on the game then why we still talking bout em almost 20yrs later..like mentioned before its cars that done get mentioned from the past 5yrs ijs


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

so lambo doors used to be cool back in the day huh?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> i feel you but thats becuz thats wht LRM programmed us to think same as they did wit radical was wht it took to win..but seriously now its who has the most engraved parts and fiberglass speaker pods .. i dont knock it but if those cars didnt leave a lasting impression on the game then why we still talking bout em almost 20yrs later..like mentioned before its cars that done get mentioned from the past 5yrs ijs


****** were doing mods before LRM, it wasnt about points it was about style and being ahead of what the next dude was up to. Nowadays its" got this got that, yeah me too" and fuck everyone who don't.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

not just speaking on mods but the overall style and originality of the builds they did that left a lasting impression


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

One of the best threads Ive read in a while.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> not just speaking on mods but the overall style and originality of the builds they did that left a lasting impression


:thumbsup: seriously cant name any cars from the past 10 years they all look alike nowadays.


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)

where is Loco 64 now?


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's another one for you guys, not sure if it appeared in LRM though, this was in 70' 71' in the LA Convention Center...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Somebody bought this one? I remember reading on here a couple years ago that it was for sale :| hopefully who ever has it now restores it to its former glory tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-Impala-Lowrider-/171212808203?vxp=mtr


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Stuff happens!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

el jr said:


> Somebody bought this one? I remember reading on here a couple years ago that it was for sale :| hopefully who ever has it now restores it to its former glory tho :thumbsup:


What kind of car was that to begin with?


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks a 65imp and rivi had a kid...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

mexchicano said:


> 63 impala , the joker #1 car dancer.



The joker resides in British Columbia now - haven't looked up close, but its has that tight nostalgia look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

With Red's re-opening in Northern Ca.,most of the old cars are coming out of hibernation.....at least the FB page says so.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Anjanette*


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

What ever happened to porkys hydraulics? I used to swear up n down I was gonna get me a 4pump setup with those 16switch boxes lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HMMMMM..WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FINE FEMALE MODELS THAT WERE IN THOSE MAGS IN THE 70S AND 80S.....:dunno:


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

Lroi said:


> What ever happened to porkys hydraulics? I used to swear up n down I was gonna get me a 4pump setup with those 16switch boxes lol


Porkys


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn I aint seen that in years hahahaa

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Where's this one


----------



## Menace671 (May 3, 2012)

Sixtaillights said:


> Porkys


maaan. i remember their LRM 3 pg spread had me wanting that 4 pump 25 switch max drive deluxe! hahaha.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Tower Of Power then...













and today...


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Nostalgia sleeper then...









later...










and today...


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

My dad still owns Aztec dream


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

warning said:


> What kind of car was that to begin with?


65 imp


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Before









After


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

WTF? Is that rust where the rear cove moulding goes?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ivan619 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shame they took off all the chrome, and put boxes of shit inside the car. :tears:



Lowrider19 said:


> WTF? Is that rust where the rear cove moulding goes?


probably cars been neglected


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

What a waste .


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

ivan619 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's some sad shit


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

Santana car, ppl making negative comments. Could it b that the Japanese might b fixing some unfortunate accidents, so think bfore u judge.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

H8R PROOF said:


> Santana car, ppl making negative comments. Could it b that the Japanese might b fixing some unfortunate accidents, so think bfore u judge.


Its LIL knee jerk reaction to being styled on by a culture who hasnt been in the game long


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

or maybe it was shitty prep , you know "BACK YARD BOOGIE"


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

pancho pistolas said:


> or maybe it was shitty prep , you know "BACK YARD BOOGIE"


Somebody gotta hate.....always


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

i am sorry to inform all of you out there in lowrider land that "loco64" has burned to the ground due to an electrical fire in the hydraulic setup. my uncle has made it ok for me to make the announcement. rip loco you will be missed.


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

ivan619 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it true that the driver side is totally destroyed due to an accident?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

asasyn said:


> i am sorry to inform all of you out there in lowrider land that "loco64" has burned to the ground due to an electrical fire in the hydraulic setup. my uncle has made it ok for me to make the announcement. rip loco you will be missed.


I call BS. Poidh.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

loco is but a pile of ashes now...


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

any pics ?


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

no pics uncle george doesnt want any leaked out


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you know analasyan is lying otherwise there would be pics.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Somebody gotta hate.....always


 or maybe it was shitty prep , no hate here ,why would it rust up ? thin paint maybe ? don't care any way. Car not that special in my opinion, chromed to the max but that's about it , oh yea I seen it in person .


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Somebody gotta hate.....always


 or maybe it was shitty prep , why else would it rust under the mouldings ? thin paint ? no hate here Mr. West . that car was chromed to the max but other than that , not that special . I seen it in person , don't make no difference to me anyway .


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WHEREZ ALL THE LOWRIDER MODELS IS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pancho pistolas said:


> or maybe it was shitty prep , why else would it rust under the mouldings ? thin paint ? no hate here Mr. West . that car was chromed to the max but other than that , not that special . I seen it in person , don't make no difference to me anyway .


theres a good chance it was driven in rain,sleet and snow and parked outside for the past few years.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Chingon - car dancer. 1964 impala built by Hi-Low. I only found one still shot from video on the internet. Anyone have original pics, maybe scan the article from LRM?? Where abouts nowadays??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> theres a good chance it was driven in rain,sleet and snow and parked outside for the past few years.


 They definitely drove it in rain on Sunday Driver.....the shitty prep comment just didn't sound good.....Doc is damn near the best at what He does.....and Gangster definitely had the cash to have it done right ..........like all His other cars He built them to be Street driven show cars.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

big pimpin said:


> Chingon - car dancer. 1964 impala built by Hi-Low. I only found one still shot from video on the internet. Anyone have original pics, maybe scan the article from LRM?? Where abouts nowadays??


 Mando had 2 pumps per cylinder,that car was tight inside and out....Hey You in K.C. ..Send Me some Gates Sauce Homie LOL....


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

big pimpin said:


> Chingon - car dancer. 1964 impala built by Hi-Low. I only found one still shot from video on the internet. Anyone have original pics, maybe scan the article from LRM?? Where abouts nowadays??


I was working at HIlow after the car disappeared and it was getting redone in the body shop out back with no signs of it being done soon. The entire car was being redone then hi low closed down 1 or 2 years later with no sign of Chingon 2. I don't think it was ever completed.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Mando had 2 pumps per cylinder,that car was tight inside and out....Hey You in K.C. ..Send Me some Gates Sauce Homie LOL....


I knew it had at least 8 pumps...thought maybe it had 10. Heard half the pumps were for back up after the first set got hot. Was curious if it really was hitting all the pumps at one time. Thats a LOT of battery draw! I don't know if you can ship fluids. lol



DRUID said:


> I was working at HIlow after the car disappeared and it was getting redone in the body shop out back with no signs of it being done soon. The entire car was being redone then hi low closed down 1 or 2 years later with no sign of Chingon 2. I don't think it was ever completed.


:tears: I wonder where it ended up at. 


Anyone have the LRM article of the car? I think is had an article.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I still have the LRM issue... Got to see the car in person in Portland way back when... It had ten pumps far as I know and car was clean too.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Can you scan the article and post it??


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Next time i get my lazy ass outside to my shop I will grab it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dylante63 said:


> Next time i get my lazy ass outside to my shop I will grab it.


Thank you sir!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:shocked: damn mo switches den dre


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> Chingon - car dancer. 1964 impala built by Hi-Low. I only found one still shot from video on the internet. Anyone have original pics, maybe scan the article from LRM?? Where abouts nowadays??


We took that car Dave's Marquez 63 and Luis 63 to Chicago in 1996 the truck carrying the cars broke a u joint in the middle of nowhere so we looked at the situation and said which car would've the best to go get parts two of the cars were hoppers so they had high lock ups chigon was still street able so off we went 100 mile round trip sounds and all. ...the car had two pumps per cylinder it was a lot of power. ...still had back seats and all. ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

SupremeAir said:


> We took that car Dave's Marquez 63 and Luis 63 to Chicago in 1996 the truck carrying the cars broke a u joint in the middle of nowhere so we looked at the situation and said which car would've the best to go get parts two of the cars were hoppers so they had high lock ups chigon was still street able so off we went 100 mile round trip sounds and all. ...the car had two pumps per cylinder it was a lot of power. ...still had back seats and all. ...


:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool history SupremeAir


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

that's f-ing crazy that was a bad ride though , we used to visit the shop when it was in Gardena , Mando would let us snoop around the shop , mandos a hydraulic Genius .


----------



## lowride_4_life_JYO (Jan 25, 2011)

haaaa i was all in love with the model cover girl when i was a kid. i loved that impala ......


----------



## pimp275 (Apr 16, 2004)

what ever happen to don tre??


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHEREZ ALL THE LOWRIDER MODELS IS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW....


Working overnights stocking at Wal-Mart would be my guess


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Or getting reconstructive vaginal surgery...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Anjanette then








Anjanette now


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like a sucia to me


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

Sixtaillights said:


> Porkys


I had that switch box on my dancer....
Bought it from Scrub city in Louisville ky..


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Anjanette then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still looks great


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

Man This a Great Thread too....Its to bad that these Classics arent brought out to shows anymore....


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

lowride_4_life_JYO said:


> haaaa i was all in love with the model cover girl when i was a kid. i loved that impala ......


i use to see her naked every other week at Deja Vu's in Frisco back in the 90s


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


. Pura onda built by Tony of legends auto body in Roswell nm and owned by Larry Mendoza from Roswell nm till he sold it like this in photo spread....


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

This one was mine and is now down in Australia, owned by a cool dude named Martin.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Anybody have pics of this one from back in the day?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

scrape-it said:


> Anybody have pics of this one from back in the day?
> 
> View attachment 1725737
> View attachment 1725729


could be cleaned up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

scrape-it said:


> Anybody have pics of this one from back in the day?
> 
> View attachment 1725737
> View attachment 1725729


LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

marcoman said:


> This one was mine and is now down in Australia, owned by a cool
> dude named Martin.
> View attachment 1685754


What was the part numbers for the Magnaflow Magnapack and mufflers used?


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey man, I haven't been on here since last year. Sorry, but I can't recall. I'm sure if you contact Magnaflow they'd be able to answer your question. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Raise Up said:


> marcoman said:
> 
> 
> > This one was mine and is now down in Australia, owned by a cool
> ...


OK, thanks.


----------

